# Leaving/Quitting a job



## Griller (Jan 17, 2002)

I've been working as a 'contractor' for a company for a bit over 4 months now. After all this time they have not presented me with a written contract to sign, they haven't even outlined the specifics of my contract. They are paying me what I asked for, but I didn't even sign anything the first day I got on board -- I've been paid with cheque not cash every two weeks and they've all cleared.

Now, however, I'd like to leave this company. Is 2 weeks notice required? I know it would be 'polite' but besides that, do I *have* to. Am I under legal obligation to give 'notice' at this point because I've worked over 4 months with them?


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

you are not required to give any notice at all. you are simply required to fulfill the terms of your contract.

remember that although you may not have a written contract, anything verbal is still legally binding, it's just harder to sort out in court.

edit: added some stuff. original post only included the first sentence.


----------



## NewMacConvert (Feb 27, 2005)

Griller said:


> I've been working as a 'contractor' for a company for a bit over 4 months now. After all this time they have not presented me with a written contract to sign, they haven't even outlined the specifics of my contract. They are paying me what I asked for, but I didn't even sign anything the first day I got on board -- I've been paid with cheque not cash every two weeks and they've all cleared.
> 
> Now, however, I'd like to leave this company. Is 2 weeks notice required? I know it would be 'polite' but besides that, do I *have* to. Am I under legal obligation to give 'notice' at this point because I've worked over 4 months with them?


 Depending on your relationship with the company, I suggest that you attempt to give 2 weeks notice. Since you are a contractor, there is no sense in "burning your bridges".


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

i agree that you should give 2 weeks notice as well - contract or not, theyve paid you what youve asked for, and you dont know when you may need to use them again in the future - for a reference, or for whatever else.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Hmm... As an independent contractor, no, you don't have to give notice.

Unfortunately, it's not clearly written down that you are an independent contractor, so I wonder if that could get sticky for you. If your role looks and feels like an employee's role, then you could be construed as an employee. Normally, that's done to protect the employee (e.g., so that a company can't fire them randomly and just say "they're a contractor") but I wonder if that would go in reverse.... I don't think so, but I don't really know, so it's something to be aware of.

Personally, I'd stick with the polite route if possible so not to burn any bridges.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

Yes, use the polite route. You won't regret it later.


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

I agree, don't burn bridges you don't have too, if you can give notice do so ...


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

How about asking them what they want? They might be delighted to terminate at short notice or have a 3 week long bit of extra work for you...


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

simon said:


> I agree, don't burn bridges you don't have too, if you can give notice do so ...


NEVER burn a bridge. Avoid burning bridges at all costs... and if you have no choice in burning a bridge... might as well Nuke it!


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

I am presently leaving a contract position for another company. My contract stated that either party required two weeks written notice for termination.
I ended up giving them a month - I have found that they have respected that and all has gone well.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

I gave my company two weeks' notice and I stayed an extra 4 days in order to finish a special presentation. My manager and the director of consulting both volunteered references in case I needed them when I start to look for work.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

I agree in that you should try to go the polite route if possible...If you ever need to submit a CV/resume to a new job (don't know if this is applicable to you since you are a contractor but anyways...) and they call your last employer, you don't want them to say, "Oh yeah, that guy left with no notice, bad attitude"


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

Do not burn bridges unless you have to...

but do not be afraid of bad references... Almost all of my previous employers are people I will never work for again, and will probably not brake for if I see them crossing the street. Leaving those jobs was the last straw and the final ultimate rejection of their organizations.

I don't word it that way, but I always tell new employers that former employers are generally mad that I am no longer saving their asses on a dailey basis.

My references are former managers or coworkers or service bureau/printers who know my work. Besides, a good new company will test your skills and knowledge before worrying about asking your former boss.

If you are not leaving in acromony, give 2 weeks and leave with a handshake


----------

